# convertir DVD pour mettre sur iPhone



## iphoneisamac (27 Juillet 2011)

bonjour, 

je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit mais enfin bon...
j'ai une "collection" de DVD, et j'aimerai mettre ces films sur min iPhone....
Les logiciels pour convertir au bon format ne marche pas, car il y a juste une icône en forme de DVD s'affiche mais je n'arrive pas à mettre le film sur mon ordi pour le convertir 

pas la peine de préciser que je suis sur mac ! merci de votre aide


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

je trouve bizarre que les logiciels pour mettre au bon format qui marchent pas.

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours utilisé le logiciel handbrake, et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème... 

Bonne chance !


----------

